# 1-2 man skinny water boat



## Redfish Hawk (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm sure this has been covered but...

I have a Majek Xtreme for running around the bays but I'd like something smaller for shallow water fishing / wading. Just something fun and ez for 1 person to launch and clean that can get in the marshes! Was considering the 17 flatscat or the 14.5 shoal water but I'm open (seems Trans Babycat is popular on 2cool). Figured I'd ask the experts!

Thanks, appreciate y'all's opinions...

M


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I've been running the same 17' Flatscat for eleven years with no hull problems. It came with a 60 hp yamaha and three years ago I switched to a 90 yamaha. It's built like a tank. I've fished it from Venice, La to S. Padre and everything in between. It has always preformed no matter the conditions. It's a very stable, dry, shallow running skiff. I have only run aground once in all those years. The 19' has the same lines as the 17'. The 21" is the hull that looks a little weird with the rocker in the bow.
The hull is a great design, with 90 degree angles and subtle camber in the tunnel bottom. It pushes a lot of air which gives the hull a smooth ride, but makes it not very efficient for speed or fuel burn.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have the Shoalwater 14.5 for 5 years, and it has met all my expectations. Runs shallow, real cheap on gas, fishes 2 people real well, fits into the garage. I fish by myself a lot and it is easy to launch and load. Mostly drift fish and wade. Good rig. The Baby Cat is popular, the main reason I didn't go that route was the extra cost.


----------



## Redfish Hawk (Jun 20, 2009)

Great info - thanks guys


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I run a tran babycat and its a perfect 1-2 man boat especially for waders that toss artificial


----------



## Reelslick25 (Nov 27, 2012)

Down sized from a 19' boats I had a shallowsport and an explorer flatsmaster I loved both but I need something fuel efficient and stable I went with the Chiquita 14'6" and I absolutly love it ... Is super wide and Stable and sits almost level on the water I have a Yamaha 60hp two stroke and it has plenty of power. I thought my flush deck shallowsport ran shallow but this boat takes shallow to the extreme I ran in 4.5 or 5 inches today for about 350 yards and didn't kick up any mud I got closer to the shore to test my luck and got in the three inch range and the only mud that got kicked up was from the bottom of the boat dragging. It was wind today also and did not get a drop of water on myself but did Bounce a little as to be expected in a scooter boat


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

1 man: soloskiff
1-2 man: pelican skiff, gheenoe, ankona shadowcast.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Tran rocks, I own a Babycat, fits in garage, easy on gas, great for 1 or 2 fisherman. I also own a Ls 20 XLR8, love both boats


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Has anybody ridden in or has a Chiquita? I've heard they were awesome!


----------



## Redfish Hawk (Jun 20, 2009)

See reply from Reelslick above re Chiquita


----------



## Reelslick25 (Nov 27, 2012)

[email protected] redfish hawk yes like I said it is an awsome boat for its size my 60 moves it between 32-35 mph WOT which is more than enough I have my troller on the front right and my Powerpole on the back left to counter balance my boat my boats black and white theme so I got all my aluminum bedlinered black. I have a small yetti in the front for drinks and a cooler with an O2 tank on the back for tournaments and then can be used with ice for regular fishing Days


----------



## Ragoo (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been looking at (4) boats
Tran baby cat
Shoal 14' cat
shoal 16' cat
SS 15' classic

Never been in any of these boats. Wanting something versatile for wading, drifting, poling and can take some chop (bird island to baffin).


----------



## SuperYak (Sep 21, 2012)

Maverick HPX 17t

Amazing what you can do with this boat!!


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Dargel 13.5 scooter? They also make it in 16 and, I think, just released a new 20 at the Rio Grande Valley Boat Show last weekend.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Majek 16' Texas Skiff


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

I am doing the same now, and love taking out the smaller boat - perfect with 1-2 people, easy cleanup, easy towing, fits in garage. My small boat is the Shoalwater Cat 14.5. If buying new, I would probably get the 16. Much different fishing when I take it out vs the bay boat.


----------



## milkfisher (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd love to see some picks of these small shallow boats. I just picked up a 15' sidewinder scooter with a 70hp and I'm excited to see what it will do.


----------



## geovex (Feb 12, 2013)

I run a Majek RFL, it's capable of scary skinny running if you push your luck. Very strong and dry hull. It has a deep tunnel and pushes a lot of water in, even when it seems like there isn't any water left! Can get quite bumpy in the chop, but that's the case with any boat that is designed to run crazy shallow. My buddy runs a Majek Texas Skiff, much smaller and might run even skinnier!! I would definitely check these out if you haven't already.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

surfspeck said:


> Majek 16' Texas Skiff


X2! This boat will run real skinny with a jack plate and its very light and easy to handle.... it costs less too.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Shoalwater 14.5 Cat.

Float (loaded) ~8"
Run (on plane) ~4"
Get-up (sand) ~14"
Get-up (mud) ~8"

60HP Etech 27-35MPH depending on wind drag (tower)

Like min a whole lot. Only boat I'd consider upgrading to would be a Baby Cat (to get into a 90hp), or a SS (if I hit the lotto)


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

NewWater Curlew...


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

milkfisher said:


> I'd love to see some picks of these small shallow boats. I just picked up a 15' sidewinder scooter with a 70hp and I'm excited to see what it will do.


I obviously sell Shallow Sports and I have a baby cat here I took on trade so here are pics of both.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a 13.5' Dargel Scooter with a 50hp Tohatsu and a 18' Beavertail Skiff with a 60 hp Envinrude. Both are great boats. The Dargel is great for a low maintenance, easy boat that can get you in and out of anywhere - I mean anywhere. Has a 12 gal tank that will last you all day. Great boat for wading or drifting - probably wouldn't use it to pole much given the flat bottom. Also wouldn't recommend running it across big bays if winds are blowing.

Beavertail is awesome too. Very light weight, gets in and out of almost anywhere (scooter still beats it) and poles like a dream. Use this one more when fly fishing in and around flats/drop offs. Very gas efficient as well and relatively low maintenance although the scooter is much easier to wash off as skiff can get a little dirtier if you're wading.

Both are easy to load and unload and are perfect for 2 people but can handle 3 people if need be.


----------



## mitchal (Sep 14, 2012)

*Shoalwater 16'*

I run a 16' shoalwater and fish a lot by myself. It handles great and runs in 3 1/2 to 4 inches with out a problem. The difference between getting a chaquita versus the cat style hull is the open water. If you need to run any open water stick with the transport or shoalwater.


----------



## bushwacker361 (Feb 3, 2013)

Question on the boats pictured above where there are no sidewalls. I've never fished in one of those and by the looks of it, I would think waves would come across the deck fairly easily which means everything would need to be stored or lashed down or else it goes overboard? And I often used the sides of the boat to steady myself when it's choppy. So whats it like to run a boat like those? I like the looks and from what I am learning from you guys is I myself would probably want a boat that goes "skinny" yet can handle some choppy bays when need be?


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes, water comes over the flat deck when it's choppy/rough. I have a small cooler for drinks/food, and I bungee it down on my
Shoalwater Cat. My tackle box fits up under the console, and the two coolers have plenty of storage for everything else.


----------



## Shiner12 (Jan 27, 2013)

Try looking at a Mowdy 10 footer. Buddy has one with a 25 horse yammie and it runs ok with both of us. Runs stupid shallow


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

I owned a chiquita. As everyone has stated...stupid shallow. Running dead into a 1' chop is not fun but no more so than any other scooter. The big stuff is not bad at all. It is extremely dry. The only time I ever got wet was crossing SA bay in a 20+ mph wind. The only reason why is sometimes if you are not paying attention you will cut straight through a wave if you are running with them. Running it like you should though your WILL NOT get wet.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

I ran a 14.5 Shoalwater with a 70hp Yammy before I stepped up to my Newwater Ibis. Neat boat, but I couldn't get it up skinny on a hard bottom (maybe 14"). I sold it because my daughters started fishing with me and need more room. One ad thing was it started getting gelcoat cracks after 2 years. If you can afford the Newwater Curlew, get that boat for sure, if not look at trans cat or shallow sport.


----------



## trevor21 (May 19, 2012)

Curlew x2!!!


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

*15' Shallow Sport 90 ETEC*

My Wife and I Loved Our Go AnyWhere 15' Shallow Sport....It Really Handled The Rough Water Well in port Mansfield For Such a Skinny Running Boat....I sold it to a guy coming out of a 10 foot Mowdy and he Just Loves It and Still Sends Me Fishing pics All The Time.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I run a 16ft Hell's Bay Whipray and love it. It is perfect for fishing just 1-2 guys and is very light on fuel (it holds 15 gallons and i couldn't burn that much in a day if i tried). It takes the chop better than a shallow sport classic (IMO). I have it tiller driven with an extension so i can stand up and drive. It will get you pretty much anywhere you need to go (floats in 4in) and if you get too shallow its not hard to push it off with a push pole. Also the way the hull is designed you do not skid on turns which really helps when trying to get into back lakes with small entrances.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Still in my 13ft flatsmaster. Ultra skinny running boat. It sucks in the chop though. But very good on the pocket book.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a 20.5 cc and have added a 14.48 jon with a 25e-tec for the skinny water to my collection. I am only into the jon complete package for about 5500.00 and happy with that, can get real skinney and doing it cheap.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

sea hunt 202 said:


> I have a 20.5 cc and have added a 14.48 jon with a 25e-tec for the skinny water to my collection. I am only into the jon complete package for about 5500.00 and happy with that, can get real skinney and doing it cheap.


Nothing wrong with a small flat bottom. I grew up fishing with my dad out of a 12x40 polar kraft flat bottom with a 25. We fished rivers to the jetties and caught more fish out of that little boat than most people have out of their full sized boats. I just replaced the transom and put diamond plate aluminum floors in it. It will be back in the water soon with a johnson 15 on it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

my jon 14.48 had a evinrude 15 on it and it would cavitate at about 19mph thought it was the prop so I checked that out -no problem there. So I added a whale tail / dolefin for 49.95 and that stoped the cavitation issue, remember the boat is 48'' wide. So if you get cavitation issues with your 40" wide boat try a tail on your cav plate. I had to do the same thing with the new 25hp e-tec as it was cavitating at about 24mph


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Wading*

If you want to avoid having to wade the mud when the big trout are laid up in winter there is only one choice...

http://eastcapeskiffs.com/


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Demeter said:


> 1 man: soloskiff
> 1-2 man: pelican skiff, gheenoe, ankona shadowcast.


x2

But will add East Cape Skiffs Gladesman, and Dragonfly Marsh Hen to the list for 1-2 man boats. That soloskiff is bad!


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

a little cheapish boat i am kicking the tire on buying is the boggycreek f-15 bullet.








http://boggycreekboats.com/f-15-bullet/
but if you have the cash for a east cape skiff bad *** little skiffs


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

my buddy has a Mitzi Skiff. Perfect 1-2 man boat. All around fun and easy boat to take out and clean up after is painless.


----------

